# Companion?



## V Vac (Sep 26, 2006)

I would like to know, what kind of fish get along well with male managuense's if any at all lol. I know another cichlid larger or the same size as it will do good but some don't. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Tank size is your biggest restriction. So what size tank are you keeping it in?


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

this might help. It's pretty general, but it's a start. Tank size is the big issue as previously pointed out.

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/10cichlid_managuense.htm

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/c106community8firemouth.htm

http://www.elmersaquarium.com/c106community9jumbofish.htm


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Thats pretty good but Ive found elmersaquarium can be misleading.

for example they recommend thode large communities 8 and 9 in "30 gallons or more" which is no where near the minimum for ONE of those fish.

We really do need to know tank size-anything below 90 and youll have a hell of a time getting the jag to not harass its tankmates. It can be done, but preferraly if they grow up together.

And also, cichlids will be cichlids. You may have an aggressive jag, or you may have a wimp. Never know untill you try. If its at least a 75 gallon, Id try adding maybe a 4 inch convict and see what happens. If the con is killed, no tankmates


----------



## girth vader (Apr 24, 2006)

Gourami Swami said:


> Thats pretty good but Ive found elmersaquarium can be misleading.
> 
> for example they recommend thode large communities 8 and 9 in "30 gallons or more" which is no where near the minimum for ONE of those fish.
> 
> ...


I agree. I actually emailed elmers and told them that


----------



## V Vac (Sep 26, 2006)

ok yea thanks, its an 8 inch male in a 30, im goin to get a larger tank at least 55 gal. as soon as i can afford it, and yes its the aggressive one, it already killed a red snook i had in their and starved a sabor tusk barracuda i had in the tank so yea lol, the only think i have in their is a pleco and the jag still picks on that even though it can hardly scathe its protective skin.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

You need a 75 gallons at absolute minimum to have a jaguar even alone.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

yep... 75 is min...


----------

